# Res on Reg Force Courses at CFSCE



## Sig_Des (13 Feb 2006)

So, we recently got an email saying that CFSCE will be allowing two spots for Reserve members on all the reg F courses they run.

any thoughts or issues about this? Will it create undue problems, or will it shorten a trade skill gab between Res and Reg SigOps?

Personally, I've requested a spot on a Reg F QL5, and failing that, can take a Res one.


----------



## buzgo (13 Feb 2006)

If you have time to take a reg force course, why don't you just transfer to the reg force and do a BE?


----------



## Sig_Des (13 Feb 2006)

signalsguy said:
			
		

> If you have time to take a reg force course, why don't you just transfer to the reg force and do a BE?



I am in the process of an OT to the Regs. I'd just rather have my qual once the process is complete...also, if I'm QL5 qualified, I may qualify for a 20k signing bonus

Be that as it may, I'm not looking for career advice right now, I'm wondering what everyone thinks of this policy, and what effects it may have.


----------



## buzgo (13 Feb 2006)

I think that its a good idea, provided they aren't taking spots away from reg force pers. I'm assuming that the spots will be extra - on top of the normal positions being offered. 

However, I still think that if a reservist has the time to take a reg force course during the year, then maybe they should look into doing an OT,  if just for a BE. Myabe this will end up being like when the R227s were going on the reg course. By the end of the course, most of them had been convinced to OT.


----------



## Hoover (18 Feb 2006)

Bad idea. If there is room for a reservist from Toronto who joined up to be a soldier in his spare time why isn't there room for a Reg force member who signed up to go to Afghanistan?

Believe me, there is more than enough of a backlog in PRETC already.

Out.


----------



## Peace (21 Feb 2006)

actually as of last week there were only 5 sigs ready to come to kingston.   They have already canceled 2 courses because of lack of sigs to train.  

I say let them come. better teaching more time to learn and more sigs for the army.


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Feb 2006)

Hoover said:
			
		

> If there is room for a reservist from Toronto who joined up to be a soldier in his spare time why isn't there room for a Reg force member who signed up to go to Afghanistan?



I don't know about you hoover, but I didn't sign up just to go to Afghanistan...I joined to serve my country, and will do so wherever they send me 

If there's room, then I don't see a problem with it. If CFSCE is opening the spots, there must be a reason. 

What I'm wondering if the course would end up having as much Reg vs. Res type BS that ends up happening in so many of these threads.


----------



## buzgo (21 Feb 2006)

As long as you 'little r' guys know your place, everything will be just fine...


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Feb 2006)

signalsguy said:
			
		

> As long as you 'little r' guys know your place, everything will be just fine...



sure...We'll do the same course, and be inferior and subservient to the "Big R" guys ^-^

Of course, we'll all get drunk, you'll call us Rentals, and we'll call you Leases, and then maybe a scrap or two, and then we'll make up  :-*


----------



## George Wallace (21 Feb 2006)

Des.....It is only Monday......TGIF is a whole four days away.


----------



## -Sig- (21 Feb 2006)

Peace said:
			
		

> actually as of last week there were only 5 sigs ready to come to kingston.   They have already canceled 2 courses because of lack of sigs to train.



5 in total from french and englishs speaking candidate or 5 in just one language?


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Feb 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Des.....It is only Monday......TGIF is a whole four days away.



Por Que ?????? :-X

Well, Tuesday has to be kareoke night SOMEWHERE


----------



## MikeL (21 Feb 2006)

Did CFSCE cancel the Augest QL3 Sig Op course? Cause apparently I got course loaded on the upcoming QL3 an it starts Sept29th    

I think it'll be a good idea to have Res pers go on Reg Force QL3s, they get more in-depth training, etc an it'll help fill up courses, so they can be run.


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Feb 2006)

MikeL said:
			
		

> Did CFSCE cancel the Augest QL3 Sig Op course? Cause apparently I got course loaded on the upcoming QL3 an it starts Sept29th
> 
> I think it'll be a good idea to have Res pers go on Reg Force QL3s, they get more in-depth training, etc an it'll help fill up courses, so they can be run.



Mike, I don't know if it got cancelled.

I still show the course, # ID 115863, 329 Sig Op Apprentice, on the training schedule from 18-Aug-06 to 26-Jan-07 on the CFSCE training schedule.

But the schedule I have is as of 2 Feb. Keep in mind that the apprentice courses have a min/max of 12/24 pers


----------



## Peace (22 Feb 2006)

Well as it stands now the next course is slated for anglo in late aprl and then a franco in march.  The 5 i was talking about were Eng but im not shure how many french are rotting in PRETC.
As for the Aug stuff I dont really know...I only know about what the Pretc buddies are telling me about what they are getting told. But I can tell you for sure that if they dont have at least 12 or so sigs then they cant course them.  

A reg/ Res course wouldnt bother me at all.  dont you folks rember what its like to be on course.  1 course 1 stardard. They dont give a crap if you are a toon or a "lease", they only want to produce sigs and if I was on a course like that I wouldnt be surprised to find a reservist or 2 that would out do some of the chit ridding PUMPS! ( Not talking about you bull..... im talkn about mr. headache) :crybaby:


----------



## -Sig- (22 Feb 2006)

Peace said:
			
		

> Well as it stands now the next course is slated for anglo in late aprl and then a franco in march.  The 5 i was talking about were Eng but im not shure how many french are rotting in PRETC.



When you are counting the number of people wating for a course don't forget they are not all at PRETC some are on OJT in unit around the country


----------



## Peace (23 Feb 2006)

I realise that but if there were enough to make up a course then they would already be here.  they cancled the last 2 courses  and mine only has 12 total  so  it leads me to believe that there cant be that many


----------



## Hoover (19 Mar 2006)

The number of Sigs here in Borden ready for Kingston are about to shoot up. 26 arrived in early January and are now just finishing pre-MOC training (404s and SQ, both prereqs for Sigs to go to Kingston). I know for a fact there is a course running in April, the date I am unsure of. I heard April 26th before but now it's been bumped up to April 6th on paper for those loaded.

On another note, one of my buddies got bumped off his 404s that he was supposed to start on Monday and now waits till June, which makes him courseloaded for August. That's the one I've been told I'm on as well, but I'm a bit out of the loop as I've been away on SQ for the past 7 weeks and am only going off information that a few friends found out Friday afternoon.


----------



## JSR OP (19 Mar 2006)

I did a Reg Force 3s as a reservist.  I think the whole course was split, 60/40, 40 being the reserve percentage.  Worked out fine for us.  I f I'm not mistaken, there were quite a few reservists who made the jump to the Reg Force side of the house in the years that followed.


----------



## Radop (19 Mar 2006)

and somehow they found it fitting to promote you as well!!!!!!!!


----------



## JSR OP (20 Mar 2006)

Its like looking in a mirror isn't it   ;D


----------



## Radop (22 Mar 2006)

:dontpanic:

touche, touche

10 more days 'til April, what do you think?


----------



## JSR OP (23 Mar 2006)

Well, Its looking good, at least that's what the CCO tells me.  don't know how good though, just as long as they don't save them all up until the Regimental Parade at the end of the month!


----------



## Hoover (23 Mar 2006)

18 of us are arriving on 6 April in Kingston for Sig Op QL3 training.


----------



## JSR OP (23 Mar 2006)

Hoover, did you just graduate today from BMQ in Borden ?


----------



## Hoover (23 Mar 2006)

Nope, did basic last fall, graduated December 15th in Borden, did SQ up in Meaford for the past 2 months and am on Drv Wheel getting my 404s right now. Sigops coming straight out of basic need SQ and 404s before they will ever see Kingston.


----------



## JSR OP (23 Mar 2006)

This time around.  That seems to change from season to season, depending on who is in charge at the time....


----------



## canadianblue (24 Mar 2006)

I've been hearing rumors that Sig Ops are going to be deployed overseas right after their QL3's, and word on this?

How do those of you in the trade a long time believe new recruits should prepare themselves for the training?


----------



## Hoover (24 Mar 2006)

Rumours !! It's already happening dudio.. after you are finished your QL3 you are a fully deployable Sigop and can be sent anywhere at anytime. Enjoy today, tomorrow you may be on a plane on your way into a combat zone.


----------

